# Boot



## anga (10. September 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich will ja mein Boot verkaufen.

Von Torsk_NI habe ich den Tip bekommen mein Boot doch bei best-boats24.net und boatshop24.de zu präsentieren. 

Danke nochmals für den Tip.

Dies habe ich nun auch getan. Sehr kurzfristig hat sich auch ein Interessent gefunden. 
Der Interessent ist ein Captain XY mit Sitz in Camp Fallujah
Iraq.

Was ist von solchen Email zu halten?
Irgendwie habe ich bei solchen Anfragen kein gutes Gefühl.

Was sollte ich beachten um bei dem Verkauf nicht übers Ohr gehauen zu werde ?

Wie erhalte ich einen fairen Preis für das Boot?

Gruss
Andreas


----------



## Traveangler (10. September 2010)

*AW: Boot*



> Was ist von solchen Email zu halten?



NIX ! Vergiss es !

Sei sehr vorsichtig ! Gerade wen Du ins Ausland verkaufst.

Lass Dir keine Checks andrehen , wird immer wieder gerne gemacht . Du bekommst einen Check , reichst diesen bei deiner Bank ein , nach 2 Tagen Geld auf dem KTO , Du denkst alles bestenst gibst das Boot aus der Hand und wunderst dich das nach 2 wochen auf deinem KTO der Betrag vom Check fehlt.
http://forum.boote-magazin.de/showthread.php?t=18537

Am besten an einen Deutschen verkaufen gegen Bares !


----------



## HD4ever (10. September 2010)

*AW: Boot*

na ja .... verschicken kannst du es ja kaum - also kann die die Ware nicht durch die Lappen gehen ohne Bezahlung .
vielleicht nen gestreßter BW Soldat der nach seinem Afghanistan Einsatz erstmal schön Ruhe beim Angeln braucht :m
ich würde sagen 50 % Anzahlung, Abholung dann innerhalb von 14 Tagen 
aber bei Internethandel immer schön vorsichtig sein !


----------



## Dxlfxn (10. September 2010)

*AW: Boot*

Nun, für einen Check - wenns denn ein Bodycheck ist - gibts ne Strafe. Geld bekommt man für den guten alten deutschen Scheck - der aus dem Scheckheft.....
Ansonsten nie auf irgendwelche komplizierten Dinge einlassen. Nur Bares ist wahres. Ohne Bargeld kein Boot. Lieber einen neuen Käufer suchen.
Gruß


----------



## Traveangler (11. September 2010)

*AW: Boot*

@Dolfin

du hast natürlich recht , auf Deutsch heist es Scheck ! Nur auf englisch heist es Check . Da die Mails nur meist in Englisch verfast sind bin ich irgendwie bei Check hängengeblieben :q

@HD4ever

doch das geht !

der Typ sendet Dir einen Scheck per Post , sagt reiche diesen schon mal bei der Bank ein ich komme dann in 3 Tagen das Boot abholen !

Du also zur Bank Scheck abgeben , 2 Tage später ist Geld bei dir aufm KTO ( aber nur vorgemerkt )

am 3 Tag kommt der Typ das Boot abholen ( Du hast ja Geld auf dem KTO )

Nach 1-2 Wochen bekommt deine Bank von der Bank bei der der Scheck ausgestellt worden ist bescheid das der Scheck nicht gedeckt ist und bucht das Geld zurück .

Boot wech und Geld auch wech.


----------



## Udo561 (11. September 2010)

*AW: Boot*

Hi,
alles nichts neues , egal ob man Boote , Autos oder Wohnmobile verkaufen oder kaufen möchte.
Die Tricks werden immer linker und undurchschaubarer.
Auf diversen Automobilbörsen erscheinen Hinweise welche Sicherheitsvorkehrungen man einhalten sollte um nicht betrogen zu werden.
Allerdings habe ich schon einige Autos ins Ausland verkauft , aber nur gegen Bargeld das ich aber auch gleich mit dem Käufer zur Bank brachte und prüfen ließ.
Wer nichts zu verbergen hat ist damit einverstanden.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Peter51 (11. September 2010)

*AW: Boot*



anga schrieb:


> Der Interessent ist ein Captain XY mit Sitz in Camp Fallujah
> Iraq.



ach, und Du kennst ihn und weist wie der ausschaut? 

Schon allein die Tatsache wo der Käufer herkommt würde mich stutzig machen.

Melde Dich mal beim http://www.zoll.de/kontakt/index.html und Frag die mal. 

Im übrigen, wenn Bargeld fließt ist das noch immer steuerlich relevant? 
Was soll das Boot denn kosten? 
Was ist das für ein Boot?


----------



## Dxlfxn (11. September 2010)

*AW: Boot*

Hallo Traveangler,
ist sicher nicht wichtig. Aber wenn schon denn schon. Mir gehen diese verdummdeutschungen langsam auf den Geist. Und das geht nicht gegen deine Person.
Scheck ist in englisch "cheque" . Mit Check ist etwas anderes gemeint.
Es wird leider sehr häufig seltsam mit solchen und ähnlichen Begriffen umgegangen. Z.B. erbrach man sich in den 70er Jahren bei Seekrankeit noch über die Bordwand - Heute, zu Zeiten der Internetboards - geht das über die Boardwand.#d
Gruß


----------



## Klaus S. (11. September 2010)

*AW: Boot*

Ist es der hier??

*Capt. Jim Ovia* :vik:

Oder der hier??

_Hello,

I want to inform you that i will buy your car but i have a business  proposal for you. I am  a captain with the United Nations troop in  Iraq,on war against terrorism.Based on the United States legislative and  executive decision for withdrawing troops from Iraq come this year,i  have been deployed to come and work in your country's military base  soonest.Our mission is to help beef up terrorist targeted states,mostly  the United states and the European Union on the war against terrorism.I  will need a car for myself and that is why i contact you. On the other  hand i want to inform you that I have in my possession the sum of  6.2million USD. which was recovered from one of our raids on terrorists  here in Iraq  because they keep most of their money at home for evil  activities which they normally get through illegal deals on crude oil.

Based on the suffering we undergo here some of us do meet such luck.It  happened that i went for this raid with the men in my unit and i decided  to take it as my share for my stress here in this evil land filled with  suicide bombers.I deposited this money with a red cross agent informing  him that we are making contact for the real owner of the money.It is  under my power to approve whoever comes forth for this money. I wish to  use this money for charity purposes in Turkey,where we have about 3  million Iraqi refugees and Sudan where we have currently the highest  numbers of refugees displaced as a result of war.You need to visit such  places.I want to invest the money on stock fish from Norway to this  refugees because base on my experience on battle ground in this  places,they lack a lot of fish and meat to add to their meager and  unpalatable meals which they get in little quantity just to keep them  living until God knows when th problem ends.Instead of allowing this  terrorists to get the money and spend it on purchasing arms illegally  from Russia and North Korea it is better channeled to saving the world.

I cannot move this money to the United states because i will be in  Europe for about 3years,so i need someone i could deal with.If you  accept,i will transfer the money to Europe where you will be the  beneficiary because i am a uniformed person and i cannot be parading  such an amount so i need to present someone as the beneficiary.I am an  American and an intelligence officer at that so i have a 100% authentic  means of transferring the money through diplomatic courier service .I  just need your acceptance and all is done.

Please if you are interested in this transaction i will give to you the  complete details you need for us to carry out this transaction  successfully.I decided to find someone that is real and not imaginary  and that is why i went to a secured car site where i can be sure that  the person is real. I believe i can trust you. where we are now we can  only communicate through our military communication facilities which is  secured so nobody can monitor our emails,then i can explain in details  to you.I will only reach you through email,because our calls might be  monitored,I just have to be sure whom i am dealing with. If you are  interested please send me your personal mobile number so i can call you  for further inquiries when i am out of our military network.I am writing  from a fresh email account so if you are not interested do not reply to  this email and please delete this message,if no response after 3days i  will then search for someone else.I am doing this on trust,you should  understand and you should know that as a trained military expert i will  always play safe in case you are the bad type,but i pray you are  not.6.2million USD is a lot of money which is the dream of anyone.

I wait for your contact details so we can go on.In less than 7days the  money should have been noted on your account and i will come over for my  money.I will give to you 20% of the sum and 80% is for my dream.I hope i  am been fair on this deal.

Regards,
Captain Frank Manchester.

*Vergess das Angebot ganz schnell wieder ansonsten fällst du voll auf die Schnauze*
_


----------



## Torsk_SH (11. September 2010)

*AW: Boot*

Auf keinen Fall reagieren! Das sind internationale Betrugskartelle (Nigeria Connection) die alles und jeden anschreiben der im Internet etwas teureres inseriert.

Dein Boot ist gut und wir auch hier seine Abnehmer finden, da brauch man sich die Gefahr des Geschäftes im Ausland nicht antun.


----------



## XDorschhunterX (11. September 2010)

*AW: Boot*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Auf keinen Fall reagieren! Das sind internationale Betrugskartelle (Nigeria Connection) die alles und jeden anschreiben der im Internet etwas teureres inseriert.
> 
> Dein Boot ist gut und wir auch hier seine Abnehmer finden, da brauch man sich die Gefahr des Geschäftes im Ausland nicht antun.




 jepp Volltreffer nach Nigeria, suche dir nen anderen, seriösen Käufer für dein Boot


----------



## anga (12. September 2010)

*AW: Boot*

Danke für die hilfreichen Beiträge.

Wenn mann das ganze mal gezielt googelt kann einem ganz anders werden. Die Abzocke steht halt hinter jeder Ecke.

Also ich werde das Boot nur gegen Bares abgeben.

Gruss
Andreas


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (12. September 2010)

*AW: Boot*

Lass Dich bloss nicht auf solche Geschäfte ein.

Hier wurde es ja schon gesagt: Nur Bares ist wares.


----------



## anga (12. September 2010)

*AW: Boot*

Damit Ihr es mal gesehen habt hier der Link zur dem Eintrag bei Boatshop24.

http://www.boatshop24.com/web/de/su...e&SORTORDER=1&mode=&lastshow=50&totalcount=70


Gruss
Andreas


----------



## Klaus S. (12. September 2010)

*AW: Boot*

Sehr schönes Boot... war das schonmal im Booteforum zum Verkauf??

Ist das ein 2- oder 4 Takter?


----------



## offense80 (12. September 2010)

*AW: Boot*

Ich dich gebe Scheck, Geld und Boot dann weg :q

Nein mal im Ernst, diese Masche versuchen sie sogar bei kleineren Sachen (Motorroller) haben sie bei mir auch. Der wollte mir sogar 100 Euro mehr zahlen-is riiiichtiiiich..... bei Überweisungen auf dein Konto könnte es sogar ne Geldwäsche werden und dein Konto als "Zwischendepot§ genutzt werden. Und dann erkläre der Staatsanwaltschaft mal, das du nichts damit zu tun hast 

Schönes Boot was du da hast, ich hoffe du findest dafür einen wirklich EHRLICHEN Käufer. Drück dir die Daumen


----------



## anga (13. September 2010)

*AW: Boot*

Hallo Klaus,

das Boot habe ich vor ein paar Tagen zum erstenmal inseriert, verkaufen will ich es auch nur weil was grösseres her soll.

Der Motor ist ein 2 Takter und fällt meiner Meinung nach unter die Kategorie unkaputtbar.

Gruss
Andreas


----------



## donlotis (13. September 2010)

*AW: Boot*

Bei so einem Boot: Verkauf erst nach Handschlag und Barzahlung!

Gruß donlotis

Eine Frage noch: In Fallujah/Iraq, kann man da wohl gut Boot fahren? ;+

Gruß donlotis


----------



## dorsch-hunter (18. September 2010)

*AW: Boot*

Hallo,

ich bin neu hier und habe deinen Beitrag gelesen, leider kann ich den Link nicht öffnen (keine Ahnung warum)

Suche gerade ein Boot für die Ostsee.

Was ist das für ein Boot, ist es für die Ostsee geeignet.

Was soll es kosten?

Grüsse


----------



## MefoProf (18. September 2010)

*AW: Boot*



donlotis schrieb:


> Bei so einem Boot: Verkauf erst nach Handschlag und Barzahlung!
> 
> Gruß donlotis
> 
> ...



Klar doch. Liegt ja direkt am Eufrat .


----------



## anga (22. September 2010)

*AW: Boot*

Hallo dorsch-hunter,

hier nochmal ein anderer Link, vieleicht geht der besser.

http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de:80/anz...949&uuid=13c7ac35-16c4-4dc2-b776-1210431c56ba

Boot ist ein Hille 560 HT mit 90 PS Yamaha

Über den Preis muss man sprechen, am besten erstmal anschauen.

Gruss
Andreas


----------



## dorsch-hunter (25. September 2010)

*AW: Boot*

Hallo Andreas,

was für Echolot ist den dabei?
Evtl. ein Kartenplotter?

Gruss


----------



## anga (25. September 2010)

*AW: Boot*

Hallo dorsch-hunter,

wie ich in meiner Anzeige in Ebay:

kleinanzeigen.ebay.de:80/anzeigen/s-anzeige/motorboot-hille-coaster-560-ht/11961949 

schon geschrieben habe ist ein Fishfinder dabei, standartmässig ist es Humminbird Wide 128.

Wenn wir uns mit dem Preis nicht zusehr befassen müssen gebe ich einen Farbplotter Humminbird Matrix 97 inkl. Fishfinder dazu.

Gruss

Andreas


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (26. September 2010)

*AW: Boot*

@anga

Will dir nicht zu nah treten aber 12000,-€ für 98 Boot mit 2 takter Motor...............oder haste dich verschrieben.#d

Aber jeden Morgen steht ein Du.... auf usw.


----------



## anga (26. September 2010)

*AW: Boot*



Schwedenfahrer08 schrieb:


> @anga
> 
> Will dir nicht zu nah treten aber 12000,-€ für 98 Boot mit 2 takter Motor...............oder haste dich verschrieben.#d
> 
> Aber jeden Morgen steht ein Du.... auf usw.


 

Welchen Preis hälst du denn für angemessen?


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (26. September 2010)

*AW: Boot*

Ich will die hier nicht dein Boot schlecht machen . (Deshalb auch keine summe)

Hoffentlich findest du dafür einen Käufer.

Wollte mein Boot im Frühjahr auch verkaufen (Quicksilver 525 Open mit 60PS 4 takter Bj alles 2008) und wollte 13500,- incl. Trailer haben.

Nur zum vergleich.


----------



## anga (27. September 2010)

*AW: Boot*



Schwedenfahrer08 schrieb:


> Ich will die hier nicht dein Boot schlecht machen . (Deshalb auch keine summe)
> 
> Hoffentlich findest du dafür einen Käufer.
> 
> ...


 

Ich dank dir für Deine Meinung.

Das Gute ist das es an dem Boot nichts schlecht zu machen gibt und es muss auch kein Dummer gefunden werden der das Boot kauft, jeder der sich das Boot anschaut wird erkennen das es einen fairen Preis verdient hat.

Es ist halt wie beim Auto da gibt es von Dacia über VW bis Mercedes auch alles zu kaufen.

Wenn man bedenkt dass ein Boot in der Klasse, Ausstattung und Qualität neu ca. € 30000 kosten dürfte ist ein Preis von ca. 1/3 nicht zu hoch.

Ich gebe dir jedoch recht mit den Preisen ist das immer so eine Sache, da sind die Interessen der Parteien naturgemäß immer gegenläufig.

Das sehe ich aber sportlich und mein Preis ist ja auch nicht in Stein gemeißelt, sondern ist verhandelbar. Somit steht auch einer fairen Preisfindung nicht im Wege.


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (28. September 2010)

*AW: Boot*

So isses #h

Viel Glück noch.


----------



## Dxlfxn (28. September 2010)

*AW: Boot*

30.000 für eine Hille Coaster?
Meinst du Euro....?
Gruß


----------

